# Fat Bike eBike Fork Swap



## curlyQT (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy new year! I recently bought a barely used 2018 Specialized Turbo Levo. It currently has 27.5x3 tires with a Rockshox Reba fork. It's super fun to ride on the road and I've recently taken it on my favorite MTB singletrack in the snow. eMTB are allowed to be ridden in some MTB singletrack here in Colorado. I'm an avid dirt mountain biker but snow biking and fat biking are brand new to me. So, the main thing I've noticed is that my front tire tends to dive while in snow. The lockout on the fork doesn't 100% lock out. The second thing I noticed is that it would be nice to have a wider tire. My frame doesn't allow me to go much wider in the back, but I was thinking of I switched the fork to a rigid fork made to accommodate a wider tire, then maybe the ride would be less of a struggle. That would make it somewhat of a Frankenbike but I think it may work. Curious to know your thoughts on such an idea. Thinking I could go with a 27.5x4 in the front. Which rigid fork would you recommend to keep the geometry somewhat the same? I'm not worried about carbon... The bike already weighs 52lb. Thanks and feel free to tell me it's a terrible idea of it is.


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)

Here’s an idea I’m implementing on my 2017 Turbo Levo that I think you might find worth considering:

-Manitou Mastodon Extended Pro at 150mm with either a 275x4.x tire or 26x4.x-5 on my 90mm wide wheel
-Rear spacing will fit a wide 275 wheel with a 3.8 tire (I’m using a Bontrager Hodag)

I’ll post pics when mine’s put together.


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Manitou Mastodon Extended Pro


----------



## Bombin4X (Nov 19, 2004)




----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

I heard Reba's are good on the es forum, the only reason I remember is Reba McEntyre country singer.


----------

